# Boot hangs on "ACPI Controller"



## morhavoc (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi all,
I wanted to start out by mentioning that I have had a history with this problem, but only after I have *physically* moved the computer in question from one place to another. Typically, removing the CMOS battery and reconfiguring my BIOS to the way I want it solves the problem, but it hasn't this time, and I recall some difficulty with making it be quite that simple last time...
I'm attempting to boot off of a 1TB Western Digital drive with two partitions, one of which runs Windows 7. Oddly, whenever I try to boot off of an old HDD whose boot sector is messed up (I haven't gotten around to fixing it) it gets past the "ACPI Controller" point. This made me go ahead and skip the whole "remove everything and replace until the problem appears" approach.
My mobo is an ip35-e. Anyone have any suggestions? Especially as to why this only happens when the computer is physically moved?


----------



## morhavoc (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello again,
Just wanted to say I tried moving the reset jumper. No luck. Anyone have any ideas? :/


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Remove and reseat all cables and hardware.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try resetting the CMOS using the jumper. UNPLUG the power cord to the PSU-mive the jumper from pins 1 & 2 to pins 2 & 3 for ten seconds-move the jumper back to pins 1 & 2.
I'm not familiar with ABit Mobo Bios but there should be a place in the Bios to disable ACPI Controller.


----------

